# Boulder, CO Shared Workspace/Makerspace



## rh1629 (May 20, 2018)

I am currently moving from NYC to Boulder in August. I have a separate business which I have an office for. I can get a pretty large space for the same price of a NYC office. About 250sqft in Queens, NY will get you about 1k sqft in Boulder. I have been a member of a number of woodworking makerspaces in NYC and some private ones too. I have always wanted to set up my own shop.

My question is for people who know the area if shared woodworking spaces are available in Boulder. I haven't found any. There are some that are close but nothing directly in Boulder. Is there a need for this kind of thing?

With the rent already paid for from my other business I could bring in 3-4 people I think to work. That could offset costs of equipment etc. I am happy to go at it alone but its nice to have people around.

I was thinking it would be nice to have a small community of woodworkers who could all learn from each other. Since I will be completely new in town it would be nice to meet some people who share the same passions as I do.

I would also be looking for someone to run the wood whop when I'm not there.

Thanks.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

advertise in the Boulder area of Craigslist to feel out any potential interest.

use a lot of the appropriate tag words such as: woodworking, wood working, wood, carpenter,
carpentry, builder, building, class, classes, teaching, teacher, cabinets, cabinetry,
tools, use of tools, saw, saws, router, routers, table saw, bandsaw,
yada yada yada yada

.


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

There are a few woodworking makerspaces in/near boulder:

In the library: https://boulderlibrary.org/bldg61/
at CU: https://www.colorado.edu/ideaforge/facilities/makerspace
Not sure if this one does wood: http://boulderhackerspace.com/
or this one: http://thegizmodojo.com/

In the neighboring town of longmont: http://www.tinkermill.org/


----------



## rh1629 (May 20, 2018)

Thanks. Those makerspaces are not what I'm used to in NYC. People are working professionally at the ones I have been using. Maybe there is some sort of need for a more serious hobbyist who don't want to set up whole shop.


----------

